# Snowballs in July



## st3gamefarm (Jun 24, 2012)

Yesterday, I started the project of replacing all the bushings in the front end of my '46 2N. Then the "might as wells" came up. You know, "while you have it down, might as well.....  
So as it stands now, I've got the hood ready for paint, new headlight bulbs, fenders going to the sandblaster tomorrow. Brake linings on order, along with new bushings for the cross shafts. I can't get the rest of the tractor ready for paint untill I get the front end back together. (I need to get it outside for a good cleaning) Then I decided that I needed to check out the Sherman, as it makes an awful whine when in high range. (Shoulda' done it when I did the clutch, but hadda have the tractor) Then I noticed that the wiring is a bit frazzeled, so I'll be re-wiring as well. 
I'm just glad it doesn't need tires.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Throw some pictures of your hard work up here, we like seeing what others are up to that's for sure!


----------



## st3gamefarm (Jun 24, 2012)

Here's a couple of pictures of the project I wish I'd never started. I need the tractor right now. 

But anyway, I got the bushings in the front end, and got it all cleaned up.
Then pulled it back in, and took the rear wheels off. When I pulled the axles, I was pleased to find that someone had already done the grease seal upgrade. 
I found that the brake linings were in fair shape, But I decided to replace them anyway, due to them being bonded linings. I've had bad experience with bonded linings, and mechanical brakes. I know that it probably rolled off the assembly line with bonded linings. But The woven linings work much better with mechanical drum brakes, than the bonded does.

Hood is painted, fenders have been blasted and bodywork is being done.
I ordered the wrong length rivits for the brake linings, so I'll have to wait 'till Mon. to finish up the brakes. But no worries. I may go ahead and paint the main body anyway. 
I'm not going for show here, as this little machine is a workhorse, not a "trailor queen". I'll wirebrush off the loose paint, and paint over what's left. My plan is to keep the "rust monster" at bay. Not take it to shows.


----------



## st3gamefarm (Jun 24, 2012)

Starting to come together:


----------



## Ken N Tx (Sep 20, 2003)

What is going on with the clutch pedal ??edro:


----------



## st3gamefarm (Jun 24, 2012)

The backing plate comes off with the rear axle assembly. The brake shaft is attached to the backing plate and comes with it. Rather than un hook the clevis from the clutch pedal, I just let the pedal slide off the shaft, and it's just kinda dangling there. I stuck the backing plates back on the axle housing with a couple of bolts in the holes to facilitate the removal, and instalation of the brake shoes.


----------



## Fredneck (May 25, 2012)

looking great so far, shorty.

please feel free to do mine next


----------



## st3gamefarm (Jun 24, 2012)

Fredneck said:


> looking great so far, shorty.
> 
> please feel free to do mine next


 I'll be glad to do yours next. outta here

Between work, and work, I haven't been able to work on it for the past week or so. I honestly think they're tryin' ta pay me to die. I haven't had a day off now in 2 weeks, and then when I had a day off, I had so much stuff to do tryin' to catch up on th' chores around th' house, I couldn't work on the tractor. 

I finally convinced th' "Ol Lady" that I'll allways be behind, unless I can get th' tractor up and running again. I sorely miss it, and really need it right now.


----------

